# Ethan Ralph disavows John Swan



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

Yesterday the world was graced with another Pulitzer winning piece from TheRalphRetort.com:




Article | Archive
tldr: Chris Hansen obsessed drama YouTuber and Killstream guest, John Swan, tried to pull a gayop on Minecraft superstar, Dream, involving faked chat logs, and John Swan inventing a fake 12 year old girl named Tilly Law in an effort to smear him somehow. It's some very homosexual shit that anybody with half a brain would want to distance themselves from, which is exactly what happened.

The article includes tweets from AugieRFC, Keemstar, and everyone else in the commentary community rushing to disavow John Swan. The Gamer From Mars chose to simply make a Mundane Matt reference.

Tweet
And what about Ralph? He had this to say on the matter:


> Paragraph 4
> My own personal opinion on the matter is this. I like John Swan. He’s always been cool with me and has appeared on the Killstream a few times. I enjoy much of his material and he’s an affable guy. That being said, he really fucked up here. What registers as the worst part is that he had his friends lie for him when they thought they were telling the truth. You have to protect your friends, if at all possible. He didn’t do that. Actually, he recklessly endangered their careers and reputations.


The irony of Ralph talking about protecting your friends shouldn't be lost on any of you. This is the same Ralph that recorded his friend crying about his wife's mischarge to use as blackmail after all. In a follow-up tweet reporting John Swan's Twitter deactivation, Ralph reaffirms his addiction to social media.



Tweet | Archive

As for the other co-hosts, Flamenco elected to give a non-disavowal.



Tweet | Archive
Gator probably tweeted some retarded shit in response to this situation, but I don't know because his Twitter account is private at this time. What we do know is that last night he fired up a stream with the intent to discuss the John Swan situation, which he ended after 15 minutes and deleted from all platforms. People have speculated that it's because he saw somebody posing as @Kraut posting in his Dlive chat, but there's no way to be sure.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Flamenco really has to go out of his way to always come off as limp dicked as possible huh?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 28, 2021)

For those of us in the dark: What's a John Swan and why should I/we care?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 28, 2021)

I wanted to rate this with a puzzle piece but I don't wanna be mistaken for dissing you Vetti, lol. This is some pretty autistic shit right here. Did he really name his fake 12 year old girl Tilly Law? And then Gaytor shit the bed and killed his stream when fake Kraut appeared? Haha, we've come full autistic circle.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> For those of us in the dark: What's a John Swan and why should I/we care?


He is a commentary YouTuber in Ralph's sphere. He's been on the Killstream in the past, and Gator and Flamenco were both avid fans of his stuff prior to this event. I last remember them promoting his shit on the show a month ago. If you're into kveteching about Chris Hansen, maybe you'll find his work interesting.


Paddy O' Furniture said:


> For those of us in the dark: What's a John Swan and why should I/we care?


No but it's basically the same shit.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't know why Ralph bothers to write these. No one's fucking reading them. I sure don't check a news site everyday hoping that the 1 article that's posted every 3-4 months finally appears.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He is a commentary YouTuber in Ralph's sphere. He's been on the Killstream in the past and Gator and Flamenco were avid fans prior to this event. I last remember them promoting his shit on the show a month ago. If you're into kveteching about Chris Hansen, maybe you'll find his work interesting.
> 
> No but it's basically the same shit.


As Shannon says "Gayops ALWAYS get leaked", or something like that, he talks about gay ops a lot.


----------



## Reversal (Feb 28, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> For those of us in the dark: What's a John Swan and why should I/we care?


Commentary channel guy who makes videos about YouTube drama, largely Chris Hansen stuff lately, apparently. In the same sphere as AugieRFC & Nicholas DeOrio - they frequently appeared on the KS together I believe. He is largely irrelevant - his channel isn't even that big. IIRC he first appeared on the KS sometime at the end of 2019 / early 2020 when he made a video about some chick named Suzy Lu who was false flagging people. It was pretty big at the time and what I assumed brought a lot of attention to his channel. Aside form that he hasn't really done anything too noteworthy AFAIK.


----------



## Narr Then (Feb 28, 2021)

Dramatuber, part of 'the goon squad' with tipster, oreo, augie, blowbax and Edwin. More of a kid that wanted to be in with the big boys.

He socked as dream and messaged people being an edgelord, then said that it was a 12yr old autist that he knows IRL, who wanted to know 'how to be a big YTer like you John!' 

Brought the rest of the goon squad in to back him up, before finally admitting that he was full of shit. 

Which makes this tweet 10x funnier 

(hope the image works, my insert icons are borked for some reason)

Edit- so no, it didn't. He tweeted' just a reminder that I'm uncancellable', with a ss of his 26k sub count. Lol


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 28, 2021)

re: Gaydur, I saw his stream yesterday and it was piss boring. It was short because he didn't have anything of substance to say about the situation. If I had to guess why he deleted it, it's probably because he's been extra paranoid about getting flagged everywhere for his lukewarm takes since he got temporarily suspended on twitter a month or two ago after a slapfight with some other fag.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 28, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> re: Gaydur, I saw his stream yesterday and it was piss boring. It was short because he didn't have anything of substance to say about the situation. If I had to guess why he deleted it, it's probably because he's been extra paranoid about getting flagged everywhere for his lukewarm takes since he got temporarily suspended on twitter a month or two ago after a slapfight with some other fag.


So basically him doing a stream about it was just a result of his over inflated sense of importance as Ethan Ralph's right hand blob.

Gaydur, you're not important and no one cares about your opinions. We only care about you to make fun of you, and that's the best you're going to get.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Feb 28, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> For those of us in the dark: What's a John Swan and why should I/we care?


John's a commentary YouTuber/drama YouTuber who took after Keem for a bit, but then branched into more "lore" videos.  Overall his videos come off pretty professionally: good editing, good scripting, excellent researching, he's a decent orator and he knows how to tell a story.  Last year(?) he apparently decided to fuck around and rename his account Dream (his thread is here), then goes on to troll a no-name kid YouTuber named HarleyTBS alongside fellow autist LtCobra (another kid).  He makes it seem like the Dream account is using racial slurs and is "working on a Minecraft sex mod".  This gets back to Dream who asks John about it point blank, and John says that he was away and a family friend wanted to know about the commentary community, and so he logged in to Discord on that kid's computer and forgot to log out.  Said 12-year-old (who has "severe autism") then used it to fuck with Dream and Harley.  He told everyone this story, so when Keem started talking about it earlier this month, his friends Augie, Nick DeOrio, Bowblax, and Optimus (among others) come out to defend him.  Apparently a third-party had proof John was lying and brought it to Nick's attention.  Nick then goes on to ask about the evidence with John and John admits to everyone he lied.  Cue his friends (rightly) criticizing him and getting pissed because he knew he was full of shit and still let them take the heat for defending him.  Since then John's either privated or deleted everything following the backlash, Keem has become insufferable and acting as though he doesn't do what he's accusing the other YouTubers of doing (namely taking someone at their word without evidence, when he did that two weeks ago with something Gator said, so he's being a hypocritical piece of shit).  Suzy Lu is now going to talk to Chris Hansen--both of whom had videos made on them by John that are actually really well done--and now Augie, Nick, and others are dreading what's going to come out of that because John's tarnished all of them with his bullshit.  There was also another video that was supposed to come out done by Cordwit with John doing a lot of legwork, and that's in limbo.


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 28, 2021)

Do people not realise why this whole thing is fucking hilarious? 

Ralph and his autistic band of orbiters made fun of Kraut for years for running gay-ops when he went on an autistic crusade against the alt-right. They blasted everyone tangentially involved, like Sargon and Jeff Holiday. Now, you have the new commentary community that Gator specifically orbits and grooms with his old-fag status that are using the same gay-op tactics like honey potting and who are they going after? A fucking minecraft youtuber. 

Now nothing Gator says about gay-ops is relevant, because he was tangentially involved in this fucking group of retards who actively defended and listened and believed this John Swan faggot. Also, what was John Swan's excuse to them when caught? A mentally retarded 12 year old he knows used his computer or some shit. They fucking believed him. This is how retarded anyone who was involved in IBS and was inspired by IBS is. They tried to destroy some fucking minecraft youtuber and made him out to be the enemy of the 'commentary community', all for clout and to defend and listen and believe one of their own. 

They should all be fucking blasted over this because they have no fucking credibility.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 28, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Do people not realise why this whole thing is fucking hilarious?
> 
> Ralph and his autistic band of orbiters made fun of Kraut for years for running gay-ops when he went on an autistic crusade against the alt-right. They blasted everyone tangentially involved, like Sargon and Jeff Holiday. Now, you have the new commentary community that Gator specifically orbits and grooms with his old-fag status that are using the same gay-op tactics like honey potting and who are they going after? A fucking minecraft youtuber.
> 
> ...


Gator the gay oper has a nice ring to it.

In all seriousness, blame it on a retard and these morons believe it. They fear the autists with rage.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 28, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> -snip-


@Spectre_06 I know you get a lot of shit but please for the love of god use line breaks if you're going to post like that.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Feb 28, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> @Spectre_06 I know you get a lot of shit but please for the love of god use line breaks if you're going to post like that.


I considered not using punctuation that time.

In all seriousness, I will though.  I normally do.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2021)

I tried my best to avoid this John Swan faggot ops. didn't care to comment on it in the Dream thread. What a lolcow crossover we have.

Imagine still whining about Kraut in 2021. Some of his videos are pretty well researched and amassed over 2 million views. The Gunt, Warski, JFG, whoever else was bashing Kraut back then doesn't even hold a candle against him now, collectively. Kraut did gayops, Gaydur is gayerops.

Gonzalo Lira wasn't doxXxed. You were one $0.5 paypal donation and then 1 second of Google away from his supposed doxxX. The gayops referred to all the Tilly Laws, operation niggermeat whatever autistic shit they were trying to pull in the back.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 3, 2021)

Ethan Ralph lost the right to laugh at anyone for doing gay-ops when he built his entire audience off of gay-ops.


----------

